# VCDS Fuel pressure issue



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Any Ideas on the following??? I am guessing fuel pump pressure regulator or fuel pressure sensor. Any way to test??

Thanks..

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 8J0 907 115 N HW: 8J0 907 115 
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010
Software Coding: 0113000318070160
Work Shop Code: WSC 66565 257 00032
VCID: 3777C3CB46569B6
2 Faults Found:

004767 - Low-Pressure Fuel Pressure Regulation 
P129F - 001 - Pressure too High - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 66727 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.10.29
Time: 15:14:32

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 758 /min
Load: 17.2 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 83.0°C
Temperature: 35.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

012555 - Low Pressure Fuel regulation 
P310B - 001 - Fuel Pressure Outside Specification - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 66727 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.10.29
Time: 15:14:32

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 754 /min
Load: 17.2 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 83.0°C
Temperature: 35.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 0010 0001


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Both pointing to the G410 sensor, which may be covered under warranty.

004767 - Low-Pressure Fuel Pressure Regulation: Pressure too High

Possible Symptoms
MIL On
Reduced power
Possible Causes
Faulty Fuel Pressure Sensor (G410)
Wiring Harness for Fuel Pressure Sensor (G410)
Possible Solutions
Replace Fuel Pressure Sensor (G410)
Repair Damaged Wiring
Special Notes
When found on Direct Injection engines, may also have DTC 012555 (P310B). Can be caused by a faulty G410 sensor. See TSB 01-07-69 (TB 2016182) for more information on testing and updated part numbers.

P310B/012555 - Low Pressure Fuel regulation: Fuel Pressure Outside Specification

Possible Symptoms
MIL On
Reduced power
Possible Causes
Faulty Fuel Pressure Sensor (G410)
Wiring Harness for Fuel Pressure Sensor (G410)
Possible Solutions
Replace Fuel Pressure Sensor (G410)
Repair Damaged Wiring
Special Notes
When found in VW "FSI" Direct Injection engines, may also have DTC P129F/004767. Can be caused by a faulty G410 sensor. See TSB 01-07-69 or 01-11-11 (TPI 2016182) for more information on testing and updated part numbers.
When found in VW "FSI" Direct Injection engines, may also have DTCs P129F, P008B, P129E, P008A, P2540 and/or P0087. See TSB 01-11-28 (TPI 2027458) for information which is similar to the first noted TSB.
The G410 Fuel Pressure Sensor has a VW Warranty Extension in the US market due to premature failure. Regardless of the vehicle brand, contact the local dealer with the full VIN to see if warranty extensions, recalls or RVU (required vehicle updates) apply.
When found in Audi 2.0T "FSI" Direct Injection engines, may also have DTCs P129F/004767, P2293 and/or P0087. See TSB 24-08-58 (TPI 2017356/2) for more information on testing and updated part numbers.
When found on Direct Injection engines, such as the 2.0T, in combination with system too lean or similar faults indicating a vacuum leak address the cause of those first. Common fault codes are found here
When this fault is stored after all of the typical failure items have been replaced or tested, verify the electric fuel pump and/or FPCM (Fuel Pump Control Module) is operating properly. Low fuel pressure or volume may be the end result of a fuel supply problem including an incorrect fuel filter when the pressure regulator is integral.
When found on FSI engines, MVB 106.2 shows the duty cycle of the lift pump, this value should be below 70%. The higher the number, the more the lift pump has to run to maintain fuel pressure to the High Pressure Fuel Pump.
This video may be helpful:


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Very useful...thank you.

Just need to find TSB 24-08-58 . Tried google without success.......


----------

